# -   ?

## Nana09

, !!! 
 ,    -,   ,  1,  3     2-4 . 
1)** (   .: -,  - ..  )?
2)  ,  ** ?
3) ** ,    .  ,      ?
  -  :
1.1          ( ).
3.1   :
  .1.1. ,   ,        .

----------


## Irusya

-

----------


## dpolekhov

1) , .   ,      ,       .  - ,  -           :Smilie: 
2) ,  :Smilie: 
3)    :Smilie:   .  14.1.    . 171   ( 250 ..      :Smilie: )  . 235     . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Nana09

,  , ...

----------


## Nana09

,  ?

         :        ( )  ,   .      . ,      14.1,       ?

----------

,   ,        ( , ),     -    .........     ........    -       ,     ,       - ,      .........

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  ?
> 
>          :        ( )  ,   .      . ,      14.1,       ?


     ?

----------


## Nana09

, -   2-3   ,

----------


## Nana09

> ,     ,       - ,      .........


..   ??????? 
     ?        ** ,  ,               . 
    ,   ?

----------


## Nana09

> ........    -       ,     ,       - ,      .........


   ?       ...
           ?

----------

